# 9300 Owners: Let's Get An Official Count!



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

post here with a pic when you've joined the club.

im in:


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## sspartan (Feb 5, 2008)

I have the G9300GB and G9300GY. Luv them both !!


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

Love the 9300!! Here's a pic around the time I joined in the fun ....


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## yschow (Feb 23, 2009)

Join the Club.


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

Arrrgh, I've just received an email that mine will be shipped on the 25th from Japan. Such a long wait!!! In the meantime I'll oogle over your fine pictures, and submit mine as soon as it arrives!


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

Count me in...


----------



## silvercrown (Aug 15, 2011)

here's mine:


----------



## Drewbo (Feb 28, 2011)

My favourite Muddy


----------



## marckoo (May 16, 2011)

i'm in


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been in the club for a few weeks.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

One more.


----------



## emgeeleem (Oct 27, 2011)

Reporting in with my 48-hours old GY!


----------



## bandityo (Dec 23, 2007)

Are these readily available yet? I havent been following it but am ready for one...

David


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

bandityo said:


> Are these readily available yet? I havent been following it but am ready for one...
> 
> David


the positive display are readily available. If you want the gold and black version or smoky gray version, they will be a little harder to find.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

kung-fusion said:


>


such a great photo!


----------



## azziman (Jul 22, 2007)

Only 2 days old and already has made contact with the doorframe lol! the rough and tumble of life....


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

mine is under-way to me


----------



## volodymyrqa (Aug 20, 2010)

2 month old user!


----------



## Wojo (Sep 6, 2008)

I can now be added to this list! unfortunately I can't take delivery of it until 12/3 at the Macys on 34th St. in NYC  at least I scored it for 150!


----------



## fatt4530 (Mar 11, 2011)

count me in too


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Just added my second one. Got the Gray Smoke version in the mail today:

Gray Smoke:








Black and Gold Version (crappy pic):


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

Wojo said:


> I can now be added to this list! unfortunately I can't take delivery of it until 12/3 at the Macys on 34th St. in NYC  at least I scored it for 150!


I feel your pain. Mine was supposed to ship from Japan but I'm not sure if it did. No idea when I'll have mine on my wrist... Not even sure if it was shipped air mail LOL


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

strongblackcoffee said:


> I feel your pain. Mine was supposed to ship from Japan but I'm not sure if it did. No idea when I'll have mine on my wrist... Not even sure if it was shipped air mail LOL


Who did you buy it from ?


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

Lagunatic said:


> Who did you buy it from ?


I bought it from a shop called StarMart at Rakuten. Very friendly folks to deal with, I'd recommend it (so far) 

Can you believe it, they just emailed me that the parcel was lost in the mail, and that they will send out a replacement... Argh, now I've got to wait even longer...


----------



## Hubert Wee (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi there everyone.
I'm new here.
Just bought mine, will be receiving it tomorrow.


----------



## 0Jewels (Oct 11, 2009)

Hubert Wee said:


> Hi there everyone.





Hubert Wee said:


> I'm new here.
> Just bought mine, will be receiving it tomorrow.




Welcome to forum and congratulations on your muddy!
Don't forget to post a pic when you receive it


----------



## Mg8r1016 (Nov 26, 2011)

Count me in!! I went with the base 9300-1 as I was tired of pulling my hair out trying to find the 9300gy. I don't think I will be disappointed with this one though. I just liked the colors better on the gy!


----------



## Hubert Wee (Nov 22, 2011)

0Jewels said:


> Welcome to forum and congratulations on your muddy!
> Don't forget to post a pic when you receive it










here you go...
slightly bigger than a gulfman, and the button is not as responsive as gulfman due to the mud resist layers


----------



## tracyv (Jul 25, 2011)

You will be happy! The GY is very hard to see in normal/lower light conditions.

My G9300-1 should be here on Thursday!! Yay! I will post a pic when it arrives.

-- Tracy V



Mg8r1016 said:


> Count me in!! I went with the base 9300-1 as I was tired of pulling my hair out trying to find the 9300gy. I don't think I will be disappointed with this one though. I just liked the colors better on the gy!


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

Count me in for a gray!! Finally!










Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbly Tubs (Jul 21, 2011)

I picked one up today from a local shop. I was surprised to see one there, and more shocking it had 33% off. I couldn't resist ha ha


----------



## whayong (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## nohcho (Jun 14, 2011)

Count me in. I actually have the GY version too.


----------



## metatime (Dec 27, 2010)

Almost missed this...One more here!


----------



## emgeeleem (Oct 27, 2011)

whayong said:


> Yes!


That's an awesome purplish hue you shot there...


----------



## 40swords (Jul 22, 2011)

Im in.







This thing is a beast worth the 165 I paid for sure.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

40swords said:


> Im in.
> View attachment 568809
> 
> This thing is a beast worth the 165 I paid for sure.


You got a great deal on it! Looks good, ENJOY.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's my new G-9300. I love this watch and think that Casio really scored with this one. Other than not being atomic, this is pretty close to a perfect Gshock for me. I also purchased the G-9300GB but ended up returning it because I couldn't read it in anything but direct light. I was really hoping it would have been light years better than some of the older negative displays. I didn't have any issues with my negative display suunto's I had:-s Anyway, here she is in all her beauty...


----------



## 40swords (Jul 22, 2011)

BTW, does anyone have the Mudman logo? I did a google search and couldnt find it anywhere...


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

You can find the backplate logo on the G-shock Perfect Search, here's a direct link: http://product-search.casio.jp/wat/products/common/img/mudman_compass_back.gif


----------



## fewgazzi (Jul 30, 2011)

Getting mine this week, already ordered, don't have any idea how it's going to look on my wrist though, a bit nervous about that.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

hopefully mine will arrive this week


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Easily my favorite Master of G


----------



## Fly Stevo Dynamite (Sep 23, 2011)

fewgazzi said:


> Getting mine this week, already ordered, don't have any idea how it's going to look on my wrist though, a bit nervous about that.


:-d Fear not! You are going to LOVE IT! The G9300gb was the one that started all of this madness for me.:-!

Cheers,

FSD-


----------



## Christopher_loaf (Jul 4, 2011)

Got mine today. Yay-yeah!










The display works, it's just the flash on it from my camera.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Yieeeeeeww!


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

hahaha. from this point forward, all pics showing induction into the 9300 club must be accompanied by an exclamation of joy such as the above "Yay-yeah!" or "yieeeewww!". 

variations on this theme are acceptable as long as correct amount of joy is displayed.

LOL.


----------



## 0Jewels (Oct 11, 2009)

*w.e.f 7 Dec 2011*

Yessssssssss! b-)


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Got mine, last Thursday


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

YYEEEEEEEEEEP!










Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

YIPPEEKAYAY !!!

Finally here, straight from Japan!


DSC_9036 by Eva und Michael, on Flickr


IMG_1901 by Eva und Michael, on Flickr


DSC_9039 by Eva und Michael, on Flickr


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

strongblackcoffee said:


> YIPPEEKAYAY !!!
> 
> Finally here, straight from Japan!
> 
> ...


What a great looking G! You did great. How do you like the carbon fiber band? I have the G9300GY, and was just wondering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

wovivi01 said:


> What a great looking G! You did great. How do you like the carbon fiber band? I have the G9300GY, and was just wondering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers 

The carbon fiber is cool! It feels a little bit stiffer than the resin. I'll have to wait a few years to see how it holds up


----------



## guilherme (Sep 18, 2011)

Finally.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

Christmas present to myself


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

Mine is on the way!


----------



## Jr3289 (Dec 6, 2011)

YES!


----------



## SlowTwitch (Dec 16, 2011)

JUST PICKED MINE UP AND ON THE WRIST! absolutely LOOOVE this watch. #Winning. 9300-GY1JF to be specific.

-Army Strong-


----------



## tny_villeas (Apr 23, 2010)

I want one. Wheres a good place to get the smoke grey one?


----------



## Texaspoff (Feb 24, 2011)

Checking in with my newly aquired 9300GY. Located with the help of the fine folks here at WUS. TXPO


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Congrats! Is that from the Dallas Torneau store? You got it quickly. Enjoy and wear it in great health. It's an awesome looking piece!

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## Texaspoff (Feb 24, 2011)

If you were asking me about the Tourneau store in Dallas, Yes. They were extremely helpful and great to deal with. I would highly recommend them. TXPO


----------



## temchik (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Michalis-68 (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy 2012 to all. 
Bought mine as well. One of the best G-Shocks ever in my oppinion. I always like positive display myself.


----------



## n_wildgirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Michalis-68 said:


> Happy 2012 to all.
> Bought mine as well. One of the best G-Shocks ever in my oppinion. I always like positive display myself.


Photo!!!


----------



## chojin (Jan 2, 2012)

Might as well bring mine out. Its all about the mudman baby.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Just arrived, awesome G!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volodymyrqa (Aug 20, 2010)

i've been using GW-9300 for about 5 month... i do not see any difference of carbon strap vs usual. So buy version without it.


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

Man, I want one!
So is eBay the best place to get one?
Prices seem less than retail stores.


----------



## Gromwylde (Dec 8, 2011)

Just picked up the black/gold atomic version from Japan. So far I love it .. it is damn hard to see but I can't read any of them anyway without reading glasses on so it's all good. It is easily the best G-Shock I have owned.


----------



## Erpelstein (Dec 9, 2011)

My favorite G-Shock so far, but i do not own a Frogman yet.










But i wish i had bought the atomic version.


----------



## volodymyrqa (Aug 20, 2010)

Erpelstein said:


> My favorite G-Shock so far, but i do not own a Frogman yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atomic version = not worth it.


----------



## barkerville (Oct 12, 2009)

Count me in,only had it a week but easily my favorite G so far! :-!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

volodymyrqa said:


> Atomic version = not worth it.


Well, that's your opinion and you're entitled to it.

My opinion is that it IS worth it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

volodymyrqa said:


> Atomic version = not worth it.


Atomic version to me = worth it.


----------



## Machado (Feb 19, 2011)

PULL THE TRIGGER ON THE BLACK/GOLD VERSION.

now the waiting begins....

they are $192 on amazon right now, here's the link


----------



## lunitic (Feb 22, 2012)

Revival.


G9300GY by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

heres mine:


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

My 9300/9350's




























;-)

Sjors


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm in. GW9300.


----------



## Tretton (Jan 2, 2012)

What's your wrist size, GShockMe?


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

i am still waiting for my 9300 (military colorors)o|


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Don't think I posted here, so here it goes:







b-)

​


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

Joining the club as well.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

Can't believe this thread doesnt have an ER yet. Let's fix that:










Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WallaceD (Feb 11, 2006)

I got mine finally!


----------



## tomd1107 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm in with an ER









And I have have a G9300-1 but I can't wear it until fathers day.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

tomd1107 said:


> ...but I can't wear it until fathers day.


Nice to know that I'm not the only one who has to submit to these most unfair date conventions...:-x


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Missed this thread somehow. G9300 smokey grey. Sorry for the old photo.


----------



## tomd1107 (Mar 16, 2012)

LUW said:


> Nice to know that I'm not the only one who has to submit to these most unfair date conventions...:-x


It sucks doesn't it. But I can't complain, she got me something I actually want as opposed to a neck tie or some useless gadget from the Sharper Image. You know like those things I used to get my dad for fathers day.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine should be here by the end of the week:









(Photo courtesy of Watch-Tanaka.com)

;-)


----------



## MrSicEm (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry about bad pics! But I'm in:









"men in smoky grey"
"men in military colors"


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

I haven't dropped in the clubhouse yet... say hallo to my lil' friend!

Mr. Atomic Smokey


----------



## EMT (Apr 28, 2012)

Checking in! These are hands down my 2 favorites from my collection, outside of my job when I wear a 6900, these 2 probably get the most wrist time. 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

GW-9300-ER


----------



## Rufus (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

GShockMe said:


> I'm in. GW9300.


Update: I no longer own the atomic black one. But I have the earth tone one for instead

G9300ER-5.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm in.....just got mine yesterday!


----------



## WallaceD (Feb 11, 2006)

Bad photo, but I got my MIMC Muddie today. I was trying to capture the awesome backlight image.


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

GW-9300GB-1JF / GW-9300ER-5JF


----------



## tomd1107 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm in for a second time, just got my G9300-1 for father's day. I looked at the caseback and its made in "Japan Y" is that common for a G9300 to be made in Japan? I'll get some pics up shortly


----------



## mike1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Add me


----------



## DeltaEchoEcho (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi im also a 9300 collector.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

It is funny how if you know where the moon is at night. You don't really need a compass. lol. But, then again, the compass could be for the day, and the moon can be for the night.


----------



## prawita (Nov 3, 2010)

Count me in.
Finally got this recently.


----------



## abhas9300 (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is Mine...


----------



## wrcfan (Jul 22, 2008)

Got it since last year but just saw this thread. Here's my Dark Knight watch!! Ha


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

HERE IS MINE MUDMAN.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I have the 9300GY and incoming is the 9300ER!


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

I just today received my first Mudman, the G9300-1ER. First impressions are great...it's smaller than I had expected and it wears very very comfortable. It's a beast! :-!


----------



## Nuke (Jul 27, 2012)

Got mine today after doing quite a bit of research. Needless to say.... IT'S AWESOME! 
err guys, how do I upload pics? Through mobile...


----------



## Stu65 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm in, Got this a couple of weeks ago.








but not being happy without the atomic this was delivered yesterday and I'm happy now. 









Stu.


----------



## shockerman (Mar 26, 2012)

mine says hello


----------



## MiguelAyako (Aug 3, 2010)

Love the 9300 module such a big evolution from my g-9000

But this two GO HARD...



emgeeleem said:


> Reporting in with my 48-hours old GY!





mike1 said:


> Add me
> View attachment 764885


----------



## MiguelAyako (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't own any *YET* i said *YET

Maybe the 30th anniversary one (but I would be breaking the first rule of non atomic watches on my collection)*


----------



## jericho_j (Jun 19, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Got mine about 2 weeks ago. LOVE IT!

Here it is in the Giant's Dugout at AT&T Park in San Francisco.



















And one shot outside the park.


----------



## crazy4seiko (Oct 7, 2011)

Got mine a week ago


----------



## magna_strike (May 2, 2012)

officially joining the club with my GW9300 gotten from last week..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

In!


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

magna_strike said:


> officially joining the club with my GW9300 gotten from last week..


Damn! I would like to "get" that "GET"...(no "w" in my mudmen)


----------



## aw1 (Sep 7, 2012)

I didn't know there was a forum for us crazy watch addicts.

Anyways here's my latest, a sweet green/orange G-shock Mudman GW9300. This has quickly become my favorite watch.

The display looks strange, simply because of the angle of the photo.


----------



## magna_strike (May 2, 2012)

daffie said:


> Damn! I would like to "get" that "GET"...(no "w" in my mudmen)


it costs a bomb to just get this gw9300, double the price of the non atomic one... but heck, its worth it 'GET-ting' it!


----------



## The_WishMasteR (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey hey here´s mine fresh from the tin.


----------



## Pato Sentado (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## bravoecho (Jan 1, 2009)

reporting in:


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

hope to add to this soon  got an ER incoming


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...love my G-9300


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine's in the Post at the moment. VERY excited, to say the least. Pictures upon arrival for certain.


----------



## Juanito305 (Dec 14, 2011)

Meeeeee, love this watch!


----------



## TZA (Feb 5, 2012)

heres number two! came in today!


----------



## ml2spin (Sep 5, 2012)

Belated post -- got this some time back.


IMG_0330 by ml2spin, on Flickr


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Machado said:


> PULL THE TRIGGER ON THE BLACK/GOLD VERSION.
> 
> now the waiting begins....
> 
> they are $192 on amazon right now, here's the link


Funny how old links can bring regret, sadness and dismay...the price is now 325.00!!! Why couldn't I find this desire for a G-Shock earlier??? Grr...


----------



## Time_Bandit_8 (Sep 29, 2012)

Count me in - now a proud G9300-1 owner.

I thought about getting the ER, or the GY, or another of the negative display models... if I ever do get one of those, I could always wear the standard 9300 on the opposite wrist for those occasions where I want to read the time! Lol....


----------



## mike1 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

nice one Mike, wish i got the atomic version, im kickin myself in the butt for not doing so ...


----------



## ghofarsu (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi everybody, Im from Indonesia. I just bought my 9300, it was awesome indeed!! But there is something bothering me, there is a gap between the plastic case and the module. I talked to the store about the guarantee claim, but unfortunately it can't be claimed. Im so worried with my G when I took it to do some outdoor activities with me.








(im the guy wearing grey shirt)


----------



## danny-46 (Oct 13, 2012)

hi,

Recieved my GW 9300 1JF today very happy with it too


danny


----------



## Eco-Nomically Sound (Oct 25, 2010)

Got this bad boy over the weekend. Will post a photo of it's first day on the job later.


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

I should add my two to the list:

G-9300-1:










G-9330A-4


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

Adding mine to the count. Men in Smokey Gray GW-9300GY, atomic version.


----------



## Eco-Nomically Sound (Oct 25, 2010)

Caseback


----------



## tomd1107 (Mar 16, 2012)

Eco-Nomically Sound said:


> Caseback


Wow that is a great pic. Nice job


----------



## max.doug (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi I'n new member. I just bought my first G-shock last week>>>>>


----------



## lunitic (Feb 22, 2012)

Would it be heresy to dye black the resin from a Smokey Grey G9300GY? After a year, I'm wondering how the negative display with green highlights would contrast with black resin, after of course the green text on the resin were re-painted green.

This is mine as it stands.


G9300GY (almost) Straight Outta D800 by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## andishock (Jan 6, 2013)

My second and the best G


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

Got this one a couple weeks ago


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I thought i'd tally up here as it is my favorite watch. Missing a few 30th anniversary (cough, feisar, cough) but let me post up where it is now. 

G9300-1 (regular, non atomic). 37
G9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey, non atomic). 20
GW9300-1 (regular, atomic). 12
G9300GB (Black & Gold, non atomic). 10
G9300ER (Men in Military Colors, non atomic). 10
GW9300ER (Men in Military Colors, atomic). 5
GW9300GB (Black & Gold, atomic). 4
GW9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey, atomic). 4
GW9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth). 1
G9330A-4 (Rising Red, non atomic). 1
GW9330A-4 (Rising Red, atomic). 1
GW9330B-2 (Initial Blue). 0


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

Chrisek said:


> Missing a few 30th anniversary (cough, feisar, cough) but let me post up where it is now.


YES SIR!!! ;-)

GW-9300GY-1JF Men in Smokey Gray

View attachment 981037


GW-9330B-1JR Initial Blue 30th Anniversary

View attachment 981036


GW-9330A-4JR Rising Red 30th Anniversary

View attachment 981041


GW-9300K-3JR Love The Sea And The Earth "EARTHWATCH"

View attachment 981039


GW-9300ER-5JF Men in Military

View attachment 981042


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

View attachment 981200


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

I never posted my 2nd and 3rd 9300's on this thread. Love them all! :-!


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

G9300-1 (regular, non atomic). 38
G9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey, non atomic). 20
GW9300-1 (regular, atomic). 12
G9300GB (Black & Gold, non atomic). 10
G9300ER (Men in Military Colors, non atomic). 10
GW9300ER (Men in Military Colors, atomic). 7
GW9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey, atomic). 5
GW9300GB (Black & Gold, atomic). 4
GW9330A-4 (Rising Red, atomic). 3
GW9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth). 2
G9330A-4 (Rising Red, non atomic). 1
GW9330B-2 (Initial Blue). 1

Total: 108

Thank you for checking in! Now we're down a few other rising reds.


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Since originally posting at the beginning of the thread I sold my standard black gw-9300 and gold/black g-9300.... and got the er.

So now I just have the gw-9300gy and g-9300er


----------



## lunitic (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's a new picture since we all like pictures!


G-9300GY by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## remax (Dec 9, 2010)

Count me in with my muddy 
View attachment 984960


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

And one more.

View attachment 1012437


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

View attachment 1012445


I can't believe i still haven't posted my 9300 here...


----------



## jun0 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is an updated shot with all four of mine


----------



## plexw (Mar 2, 2013)

here is mine GW-9300GB-1JF, along with my only other watch SAR










Sent from my Microwave Oven using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

whatever happened to the 'official count'?

anyway, here's mine.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you everdying! Is that a GB or GY? Is it atomic? Can't see the face well in the photo. 

Will fire up the desktop this weekend and catch the count up. :beer:


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Chrisek said:


> Thank you everdying! Is that a GB or GY? Is it atomic? Can't see the face well in the photo.
> 
> Will fire up the desktop this weekend and catch the count up. :beer:


its neither.
just a regular 9300-1 non-atomic.


----------



## JME (Mar 4, 2012)

Ordered one last night, it will arrive on Wednesday  

At £135 it's a poor mans Frogman for me - I can't justify £500 on a digital watch!


----------



## irvingkl (Mar 11, 2013)

Add Me to the Count! My 3 Trusty Mudman. Never Leave Home without One! ;-)

*Sorry for the bad Image quality. Taken from my phone camera.


----------



## Brenner (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't think I ever added myself. Regular old G9300-1, but I liked it the most.


----------



## aryarewardhana (Oct 16, 2012)

just came today ;-)


----------



## doc_aa (Feb 19, 2013)

My son's 3rd quarter report card says he is consistently on the "A" Honor Roll... This will be a nice incentive for him. 

I hope he likes the 30th Anniv Muddie.


----------



## Eco-Nomically Sound (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Badiss DJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Got my 30th anniversary model for my 30th birthday in March just gone! Quite fitting! I'm chuffed with it!


----------



## stafass (Jul 19, 2013)

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-zUNKexcPLIo/UlGHL7sn7MI/AAAAAAAACCg/HOI4l0mVv34/w480-h480/IMG_20131006_104328.JPG


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Haven't seen this thread til now... Got this one last June and is unused for my collection. Will probably get the regular version to use in the near future...

























































Tapatalk.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Actually have 8 of the 9300 series, all atomic except the GY (2 of the GB) plus a Raysman G-9350.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

It would seem I missed this one...

Time to show off my 4 Mudmen... for some unexplicable reason, I am not wearing those a lot..
that must change - and I just decided to make next week a Mudman Week!

it all started with the Rising Red Mudman, my first ever... For a long time, my favorite G.
Then this green one showed up in the forum, I started looking and found it in Spain.
New favorite, needless to say!

And this summer, I finally found the military mud color version in Tokio - had to have it of course.
Same week, also in Tokio, I stumbled upon the purple/green sea&earth and could just barely keep
my calm.. almost jumped to the ceiling in that department store. Lousy store, I would never have expected to find
such a fine object THERE! From that moment on, checking out all dept stores became mandatory...

Anyways - happy to have rediscovered my Mudmen now!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

9 Mudman 9300s


----------



## Reloko (Sep 14, 2013)

Please count me in. Just got my G-Shock GW-9300GB- 1JF today 








Thanks


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G9300-1 (regular, non atomic)......................... 42
G9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey, non atomic)........ 22
GW9300-1 (regular, atomic)............................ 12
G9300GB (Black & Gold, non atomic)................. 11
G9300ER (Men in Military Colors, non atomic)...... 11
GW9300ER (Men in Military Colors, atomic)........... 9
GW9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey, atomic)............. 6
G9330A-4 (Rising Red, non atomic)..................... 6
GW9300GB (Black & Gold, atomic)....................... 5
GW9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................... 5
GW9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)........................ 5
GW9330A-4 (Rising Red, atomic)........................ 4
GW9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)........................ 2

or just make it simple:

9300-1 (regular).................................... 54
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 20
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 16
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 10
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 5
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 2

King of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)

Total: 140


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you Piowa!!!!

sent with aloha


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Chrisek said:


> Thank you Piowa!!!!
> 
> sent with aloha


+1

Thanks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Think that's it


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 56
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 21
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 16
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 11
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 5
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 3

King of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
Prince of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller (5 watches)

Total: 145


----------



## Cbrbamby09 (Oct 17, 2013)

Count me in, my second favorite G.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

I do not know why I have not signed in this thread but I own the Rising Red non atomic G-9330A-4 model and here it is:



It is interesting to see that despite being considered a great looking and desired model we still only have about 145 pieces after all this time, by comparison we are already close to that in the Rangeman count after only a couple of months. So the Rangeman is really something extra special as far as demand amongst collectors is concerned and also despite being an expensive model managed to travel up the top ten sale list in Australia. Master of G's are not normally found on that top list.

I love my Mudman, and I hope Casio will come out with new models in the future.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 57
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 21
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 16
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 12
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 5
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 3

King of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
Prince of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller (5 watches)

Total: 147


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Joakim Agren said:


> It is interesting to see that despite being considered a great looking and desired model we still only have about 145 pieces after all this time


Maybe just because I wasn't counting them. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tiger-rider (Sep 3, 2013)

Reporting, Sir! My G-9300-1:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 58
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 21
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 16
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 12
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 5
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 3

King of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
Prince of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller (5 watches)

Total: 148


----------



## joeverzosa (Oct 17, 2009)

let me join the club


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 59
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 21
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 16
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 12
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 5
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 3

King of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
Prince of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller (5 watches)

Total: 149


----------



## Reloko (Sep 14, 2013)

Please count my second Mudman.









Thanks.


----------



## JamesAtCT (Aug 20, 2012)

I've got a G9300-1 as well.


----------



## Jackal211 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have 4: Rising red, Initial blue, 2 Love the sea and the earth


Re: 9300 Owners: Let's Get An Official Count!9300-1 (regular).................................... 61
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 21
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 16
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 6
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 4

King of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
Prince of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller (5 watches)

Total: 155​


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 61
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 21
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 16
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 6
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 4

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
King of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller (5 watches)
Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)

Total: 155​


----------



## bogojevski (Dec 7, 2013)

+ 1 more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

count me in!


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

Forgot about this thread...

Here's my second 9300 muddie, choco-mocha, one of my three men from HK 










Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 62
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 22
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 17
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 6
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 4

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
King of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller (5 watches)
Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)

Total: 158​


----------



## speedn16v (Jan 3, 2014)

I have been eyeing this one for a while. I love it. JDM Yo!


Kudos to the Amazon seller. It came with the charge level at High, and had recieved the atomic sync just before it shipped

Dave.


----------



## Kacprzak1991 (Dec 14, 2013)

my "new" one from second hand ;p in USD approximately 140$


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 64
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 22
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 17
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 6
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 4

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
King of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller (5 watches)
Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)

Total: 160​


----------



## Kenzirou (Jan 15, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 64
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 23
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 17
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 6
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 4

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
King of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller (5 watches)
Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)

Total: 161​


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Not sure if you have counted my three...









Rising Red Multi-band









My GB world time

And my newest edition ...









Thanks Simon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice Simon. Great Muddy addition. Now we got a Duke of Mud


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Nice Simon. Great Muddy addition. Now we got a Duke of Mud


Thanks there are bound to be more on the way you know me by now....😉😉


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Simonal said:


> Thanks there are bound to be more on the way you know me by now....😉😉


Same here. Not the end of it. So many cool Muddy's still up for grab. My undisputed second love right behind the Frogman. At least have 3 more incoming in not so distant future and keeping Piowa busy ;-)


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Same here. Not the end of it. So many cool Muddy's still up for grab. My undisputed second love right behind the Frogman. At least have 3 more incoming in not so distant future and keeping Piowa busy ;-)


Yes I agree Frogman are my first love too, but Muddy's are right up there with Rangeman too...and ........it goes on...lol


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

1 Frogman 
2 Mudman 
3 everything else

Edit :
Sorry Piowa. Just bit derailing. Hope you don't mind


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 64
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 23
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 18
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 14
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 7
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 4

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
King of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller (5 watches)
Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)
Duke of Mud - Simonal (3 watches)

Total: 164​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Here ya go Simon. That was fast


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Here ya go Simon. That was fast


Fast Piowa is always fast


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks guys I promise to get more Mudman this year too.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Piowa said:


> Fast Piowa is always fast


.. and always creative !


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

.. Ahem ..

A few more of us have also have several Muddies too!

A read through the thread at least there is Post #156 - Feiser has 5, Post #180 - gripmaster has 4, and I re-post from #158 my three ...









There may be others out there!

So just a slight modification to the Royal Muddie Court might be in order 

And I love the 9300 Muddy too, so my count will likely be rising in the near future :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JonL said:


> .. Ahem ..
> 
> A few more of us have also have several Muddies too!
> 
> ...


Awesome trio  Yes the 9300 Mudman rocks and my love will never cease too. Surely more multiple 9300 owners out there. Guys ! Please come forward


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 64
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 23
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 18
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 14
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 7
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 4

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
King of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Duke of Mud - Simonal, JonL (3 watches)

Total: 164​


----------



## max.doug (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Piowa,

Please count me to this stats

G-9300, G-9300GB, G-9330A, GW-9330B, GW9301K, GW-9300ER


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 65
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 24
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 19
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 15
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
King of Mud - Max.doug (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - Simonal, JonL (3 watches)

Total: 170​


----------



## teamgshock (Aug 8, 2012)

here's mine.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 66
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 28
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 24
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 19
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 15
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress (9 watches)
King of Mud - Max.doug (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - Simonal, JonL (3 watches)

Total: 171​


----------



## max.doug (Jan 22, 2013)

max.doug said:


> Hi Piowa,
> 
> Please count me to this stats
> 
> ...


Hi piowa,
I have a few update for my mudman collection









G9330A, G9300, G9300GB, GW9300GY, GW9300GY, GW9300ER, GW9301K, GW9300K, GW9330B

Cheers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

max.doug said:


> Hi piowa,
> I have a few update for my mudman collection
> 
> 
> ...


Max you're on fire  right next to Yankee.... Wow. Loving it. Enjoy


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

max.doug said:


> Hi piowa,
> I have a few update for my mudman collection
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Deepsea this is fantastic and excellent addition to your collection congratulations

Sent from my..........


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 66
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 24
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 19
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 15
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress, Max.doug (9 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - Simonal, JonL (3 watches)

Total: 174​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Max you're on fire  right next to Yankee.... Wow. Loving it. Enjoy


Congrats to Doug! 9300s are awesome!


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Right since I have been playing around with my new camera lens this seemed a good place to continue ....

This was my first 9300 Muddie G-9300GB

































Then I got this one GW-9330B

































Then closely followed by this GW-9330A

















Two anniversaries together









Then a few more all at the same time
GW-9300-1

























GW-9300ER-5

























And finally a GW-9301-K









































And here are a few group shots...

































Sent from my..........


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Playin' in the MUD.




















All are atomic GW except one grey GY.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesomeness Simonal. Won't take too long and you will take the lead  You are on fire, so is Max!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 66
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 24
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 19
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 15
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress, Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Simonal (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 174​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow 3 Emperors  Congrats guys and I know where this is heading ....there can be only 1 Emperor  ;-)


----------



## Kenzirou (Jan 15, 2014)

Count me in again. My second 9300 Rising Red.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 66
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 24
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 19
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress, Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Simonal (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 175​


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Simonal said:


> Right since I have been playing around with my new camera lens this seemed a good place to continue ....
> 
> This was my first 9300 Muddie G-9300GB
> 
> ...


Right so I did not stop just slowed down a little ......well I suppose so

Although I have a non-atomic this came at such a good price I had to take the option

































But what I also saw was this...

















Love these "Love the Sea and the Earth "

Finally there was one of these which I have wanted for a while I almost think it is my favourite...but how do you pick a favourite .....


















And here is the whole gang all together .......









Sent from my..........


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! All 9 together are beautiful!

Got your Navy Blue order in?

Received an email that this shipped today:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

OMG that's super serious stuff Simonal. You're unstoppable and there is no holding back. I knew it. Huge congrats as you have conquered the absolute muddy summit  Awaiting in great anticipation your other fabulous beauty which has just arrived yesterday. Will be a blast! Can't wait for it Take always care. Best Tom.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats, Simonal !!!

Who is going to report first Mudman in Navy?

9300-1 (regular).................................... 66
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 31
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 19
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 0

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress, Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 178​


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Congrats! All 9 together are beautiful!
> 
> Got your Navy Blue order in?
> 
> Received an email that this shipped today:


Thanks Yankee yes looking forward to seeing the Navy Muddie

Sent from my..........


----------



## ZuL11 (Feb 28, 2014)

Apologize for not reporting sooner 8)







BlackxGold Mudman will arrive soon. Will update again asap ;D

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 66
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 31
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 19
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 17
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 0

Emperor of Mud - Yankeexpress, Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 179​


----------



## teamgshock (Aug 8, 2012)

teamgshock said:


> here's mine.
> View attachment 1394666


Updated mudman. I changed the color of the steel black ring between the case and bezel.
View attachment 1419967

wrist shot.
View attachment 1419968


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Navy Blue Mudman GW-9300NVJ with CF strap, black on back.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Yankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... congrats

9300-1 (regular).................................... 66
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 31
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 19
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 17
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 1

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress (10 watches)
Emperor of Mud - Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 180​


----------



## blu3hamm3r (Mar 17, 2014)

G-9300GB reporting to the group.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 66
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 31
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 20
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 17
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 1

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress (10 watches)
Emperor of Mud - Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 181​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just loving the title ' pope of mud '


----------



## shuie (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got the 9300-1 a few days ago. Got it because my local Gshock dealer was trying to unload it and gave me a great deal. I was hesitant at first because it looked like it would wear too large. I'm glad I bought it! I love it. Feels like it fits perfect. Here's a crappy iphone pic.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 67
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 31
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 20
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 17
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 5
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 1

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress (10 watches)
Emperor of Mud - Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 182​


----------



## Kenzirou (Jan 15, 2014)

My third 9300 series.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 67
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 31
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 20
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 17
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 1

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress (10 watches)
Emperor of Mud - Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL, Kenzirou (3 watches)

Total: 183​


----------



## GegeV2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Got this at a steal! Will be using this at work (military!)

Hoping to get a GB one, love it at first sight but the price is simply too high


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 68
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 31
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 20
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 17
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 1

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress (10 watches)
Emperor of Mud - Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL, Kenzirou (3 watches)

Total: 184​


----------



## vadang (Apr 28, 2011)

Late to the party, but I have a GW9300GB and a modded G9300-1 with a negative display GW module.



Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## vadang (Apr 28, 2011)

Forgot to add a pic...










Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 69
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 31
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 21
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 17
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 1

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress (10 watches)
Emperor of Mud - Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL, Kenzirou (3 watches)

Total: 186​


----------



## futurehero (Mar 23, 2014)

Count me in








来自我的 C6903 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 69
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 31
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 21
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 18
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 1

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress (10 watches)
Emperor of Mud - Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL, Kenzirou (3 watches)

Total: 187​


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

futurehero said:


> Count me in
> View attachment 1429370
> 
> 
> 来自我的 C6903 上的 Tapatalk


Hi and welcome to the forum!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

Mine is the regular... my traveling G.. i like it alot.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 70
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 31
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 21
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 18
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 1

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress (10 watches)
Emperor of Mud - Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL, Kenzirou (3 watches)

Total: 188​


----------



## Deskdiver66 (Jan 18, 2014)

Better make that 189!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 71
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 31
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 21
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 18
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 1

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress (10 watches)
Emperor of Mud - Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Gripmaster (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL, Kenzirou (3 watches)

Total: 189​


----------



## futurehero (Mar 23, 2014)

Sedi said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Thank , sedi, piowa
I am from malaysia
Nice to meet you all

来自我的 C6903 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## blu3hamm3r (Mar 17, 2014)

Welcome to the forum brother!! Nice to see u here! Nice red devil u have there!!


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello Count Piowa... please take note of my overtaking maneuver, passing Tom secretly in the inside line...

Here's my newly arrived Navy Mudman:









and since he needs some landing troops he brought along the basic black model, which I have long time underestimated...









So that's now 6 Mudmen in my collection...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 72
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 31
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 21
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 18
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 2

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress (10 watches)
Emperor of Mud - Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL, Kenzirou (3 watches)

Total: 189​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

gripmaster said:


> Hello Count Piowa... please take note of my overtaking maneuver, passing Tom secretly in the inside line...
> 
> Here's my newly arrived Navy Mudman:
> 
> ...


You did it GM Huge congrats. The navy looks awesome. Just noticed that you have overtaken your buddy Tom. Thanks for that ;-) Enjoy!


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> You did it GM Huge congrats. The navy looks awesome. Just noticed that you have overtaken your buddy Tom. Thanks for that ;-) Enjoy!


thanks Tom.... it was a spontaneous and unplanned attack.. surprised me almost as much as it surprised you...
got another one in preparation. will give you a minute to digest this one though...


----------



## Vade_R (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey piowa, sorry to bother you again, just got the navy and smoky atomic mudmen to add to the initial blue and rising red ones.. so total is now four


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Vade_R said:


> Hey piowa, sorry to bother you again, just got the navy and smoky atomic mudmen to add to the initial blue and rising red ones.. so total is now four


You're on [Muddy] fire Will  Great additions. Enjoy!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 72
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 32
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 21
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 18
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 3

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress (10 watches)
Emperor of Mud - Max.doug, Simonal (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Vade_R (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL, Kenzirou (3 watches)

Total: 191​


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Just added a Navy Mudman so I now have 10 ........



























Sent from my..........


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Simon. Unstoppable  Enjoy and wear your Navy in good health.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 72
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 32
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 21
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 18
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 4

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress, Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Vade_R (4 watches)
Dukes of Mud - JonL, Kenzirou (3 watches)

Total: 192​


----------



## Kenzirou (Jan 15, 2014)

Just arrived Mudman Navy.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 72
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 32
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 21
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 18
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 5

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress, Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Vade_R, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 193​


----------



## kaemee (Mar 26, 2014)

better late than never!

Rising Red 9330a








Military Mud 9300er








thanks!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 72
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 32
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 26
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 21
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 5

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress, Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Vade_R, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 195​


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Count Piowa, I am checking in with Mudman # 7 ....


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 72
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 32
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 26
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 22
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 5

Pope of Mud - Yankeexpress, Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (7 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Vade_R, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 196​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Mudman arrived, G-9300-1, joining it's brothers in MUD.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Bloody hell yankee you're on fire!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

gripmaster said:


> Bloody hell yankee you're on fire!!!


Well, Swimming in Mud for sure! Got a super deal I couldn't resist...$103 all up, new with tag in tin, delivered. Been waiting for a deal on this easiest of 9300s to find.

Held off until a bargain appeared as it looks so much like the 9400J-1 Rangeman, which cost 4x as much back when it was first released. This Mudman is an incredible value.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Well, Swimming in Mud for sure! Got a super deal I couldn't resist...$103 all up, new with tag in tin, delivered. Been waiting for a deal on this easiest of 9300s to find.
> 
> Held off until a bargain appeared as it looks so much like the 9400J-1 Rangeman, which cost 4x as much back when it was first released. This Mudman is an incredible value.


Yankee  Big congrats on your 11th? Mudman. Now after the mission more than accomplished, it's about time stepping up few serious gears and joining the champions league ;-) ;-) Looking forward to seeing you right there 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=852012


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations Yankee well done on your 11th 9300 Mudman.

Is this another duplicate of another in your collection?

Are you planning to get all the remaining non- multi-band versions?

I must admit to only one duplicate, my GB,,as the first one I purchased was not a Multi-band but found one at a bargain price had to have one.

Sent from my..........


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Simonal said:


> Congratulations Yankee well done on your 11th 9300 Mudman.
> 
> Is this another duplicate of another in your collection?
> 
> ...


Nope, only dupe is 2 GW-9300GB. The GY are G- and GW- (all irresistible bargains). 
All others are GW-Multiband 6.

Not planning on anything, but taking advantage of the market as bargains appear. Wasn't gonna get this G-9300-1 but for the super low price. 
Last fall I watched that GW-9300GY languish on the sale forum for weeks and eventually went for it after the seller kept reducing and reducing. I can be very patient sometimes. Already had the G-9300GY. If a GW-9300-1 were to turn up real cheap, maybe....

The new red 9300 I will probably not get unless a deal presents itself as the Rising Red is tough to beat in reds.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yankee  Big congrats on your 11th? Mudman. Now after the mission more than accomplished, it's about time stepping up few serious gears and joining the champions league ;-) ;-) Looking forward to seeing you right there
> 
> Show your GF/GWF-1000 Frogman


Maybe down the road. Have to get beyond the extreme asymmetrical look.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Maybe down the road. Have to get beyond the extreme asymmetrical look.


It's the crème de la crème Yankee ;-) The next level also price wise as you mentored. 11 atomic Frogs surely a fortune. Never mind Yankee just teasing you a bit as you're very competitive. All good


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It's the crème de la crème Yankee ;-) The next level.


For you guys, yeah! Like viewing your pictures of them.

Don't consider Frogs a step up but a step out to the left, except that MRG all titanium Frog that Kung has, good luck finding a decent one!

Like to get a real cream puff T5030 before a Frog, but prices are too high. I'll stick to Rangeman and Mudman and older Gs for now. Have a long wish list.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Actually I would think I have less $ in those 11 than you have in one Frogman. Got them all at list or below. I see the Frogman prices and I swoon...

You're right, it's all good, all in fun here.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Actually I would think I have less $ in those 11 than you have in one Frogman. Got them all at list or below. I see the Frogman prices and I swoon...
> 
> You're right, it's all good, all in fun here.


Yankee I couldn't help but posted a Mudman today in WRUW. Pls join the party b4 sleep. Great Easter weekend for you. Enjoy


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yankee I couldn't help but posted a Mudman today in WRUW. Pls join the party b4 sleep. Great Easter weekend for you. Enjoy


Ok, thanks!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 73
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 32
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 26
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 22
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 5

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Pope of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (7 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Vade_R, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 197​


----------



## Bdickerson84 (Apr 29, 2014)

Here's my 9300GY to add to the list!!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 73
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 33
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 26
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 22
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 5

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Pope of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (7 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Vade_R, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 198​


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Guess I need to add my navy to the list!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*Only one Mudman to 200...*

9300-1 (regular).................................... 73
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 33
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 26
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 22
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Pope of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (7 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Vade_R, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 199​


----------



## Geopro (Jan 19, 2008)

I have one GW-903er-5JF ANd the standard GW-9300-1.
I had the -1 first and really was happy with it.
Got the 5JF when it came out and have not stopped wearing it since.
So count me in x2


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*201*

9300-1 (regular).................................... 74
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 33
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 25
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 22
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Pope of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (7 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser (5 watches)
Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Vade_R, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 201​


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

200 mudmans finally...

This calls for a celebration...









:-d


----------



## Vade_R (Aug 23, 2012)

+1 piowa (GW-9300ER-5jf), that's 5 total

thanks


----------



## scott11 (May 25, 2013)

Mine is in the mail, will have it Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 74
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 33
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 26
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 22
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Pope of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (7 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R (5 watches)​Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 202​


----------



## showtime240 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Hackman61 (Sep 16, 2012)

My G9300-1 arrived this afternoon! What a sweet watch.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 75
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 34
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 26
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 22
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 7
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Pope of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (7 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R (5 watches)​Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 205​


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Add me. My first 9300 mudman. Standard G-9300.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 76
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 34
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 26
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 22
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 7
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Pope of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (7 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R (5 watches)​Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 206​


----------



## Inz71 (Jan 4, 2014)

.

Here's mine. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 77
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 34
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 26
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 22
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 7
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Pope of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (7 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R (5 watches)​Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 207​


----------



## Tenchi (May 22, 2014)

New Mudman G-9300 user here from the Philippines! This is the watch I wear when I go to work on my motorcycle. It really lives up to its G-Shockness by taking a beating during my motorcycle commutes (lots of vibration due to our road condition)...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome, Tenchi. Nice trio: bike, outfit & G.

9300-1 (regular).................................... 78
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 34
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 26
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 22
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 7
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Pope of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (7 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R (5 watches)​Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 208​


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Mudman G-9300 standard reporting in!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 79
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 34
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 26
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 22
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 7
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Pope of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (7 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R (5 watches)​Princes of Mud - Jackall211, Kenzirou (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 209​


----------



## Kenzirou (Jan 15, 2014)

Please count me in again. 
Thanks.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 79
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 34
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 26
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 22
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 19
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 8
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 7
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Pope of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​King of Mud - Gripmaster (7 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Princes of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Dukes of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 210​


----------



## marboed (Apr 8, 2014)

troops of 6 mudmans reporting in and asking permission to join the crowds









gold black, earth tone, rising red, smokey grey, initial blue and navy


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 79
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 35
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 23
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 216​


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Chuck Norris.....Love it 


Sent from my...


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

marboed said:


> troops of 6 mudmans reporting in and asking permission to join the crowds
> 
> View attachment 1508055
> 
> ...


what? no standard? why dont you make it lucky number seven!!??

just kidding buddy =) ... great mudmen collections!


----------



## marboed (Apr 8, 2014)

hope can complete the whole nine within this few months. the price for 2 colorful mudmans are just toooooo high!!



Iyonk said:


> what? no standard? why dont you make it lucky number seven!!??
> 
> just kidding buddy =) ... great mudmen collections!


----------



## CivicRydr (Dec 9, 2008)

Kenzirou said:


> Please count me in again.
> Thanks.


your collection is sick!


----------



## Kenzirou (Jan 15, 2014)

CivicRydr said:


> your collection is sick!


Thanks buddy, still need a long way to become Just Golum or Chuck Noris.:-d


----------



## ADAN (Feb 13, 2006)

Love my japanese Mudman...today...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome, Adan

9300-1 (regular).................................... 80
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 35
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 23
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 8
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 217​


----------



## ADAN (Feb 13, 2006)

Piowa said:


> Welcome, Adan
> 
> 9300-1 (regular).................................... 80
> 9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 35
> ...


Thanks! 217...


----------



## alanarkadia (Jan 20, 2014)

Navy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 80
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 35
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 23
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 218​


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

Kenzirou said:


> Thanks buddy, still need a long way to become Just Golum or Chuck Noris.:-d


You will get there of that I am sure.

Sent from my...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Simonal said:


> You will get there of that I am sure.
> 
> Sent from my...


Awaiting your onslaught Sinon ;-)


----------



## termenk11 (Jun 1, 2014)

My humble Mudman.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 80
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 35
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 24
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9300NV-2 (Navy)..................................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 219​


----------



## marboed (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi all Mudmen,

I have 1 G9300ER (Earth Tone) extra to let go.

this is quite rare item.

find the details here https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-rare-casio-g-shock-mudman-g-9300er-5-a-1037945.html#post7896945

thank you.


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Added the Navy Mudman to go with my Navy Rangeman. Best looking Blue G's...IMO









DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 80
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 35
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 24
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 10
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 220​


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello guys,

just bought my g9300 (will post pic soon). I have a question: is the band of the riseman g9200 fits our mudman?
i like the 2 hole band of the riseman. Thanks in advance fellow G lovers.

angel


----------



## vqg35 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got back from a Japan trip...

Best looking blue G; my JDM GW9300 Navy.
One for me, and one for my friend.


----------



## Quietstorm141 (May 4, 2014)

Y so serious on a monday?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 80
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 35
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 24
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 222​


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

Adding my to the list. This is a US / Canada release version.

Superb watch in every way and quite possibly the best watch I ever had.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 80
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 35
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 24
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 223​


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Got my second G9300 this afternoon. It needs some work but I still love it!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 80
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 36
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 24
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 224​


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

VME said:


> Got my second G9300 this afternoon. It needs some work but I still love it!


Congratulations looks like another G is back in the hands of an enthusiast who is happy to restore it to former glory.

The GY is a personal favourite of mine.

Enjoy the restorations and also the new watch.

Sent from my...


----------



## TurboBear (Jun 17, 2014)

Who has both the standard 9300 and the gold black version? I would love to see some high quality comparison shots and opinions. Looking to buy my first G shock in years, and am torn between these two. It's driving me bonkers. In the end it might have to be both


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TurboBear said:


> Who has both the standard 9300 and the gold black version? I would love to see some high quality comparison shots and opinions. Looking to buy my first G shock in years, and am torn between these two. It's driving me bonkers. In the end it might have to be both


Didn't plan on getting the standard 9300 because I thought it was too similar to the standard Rangeman color wise, but I happened upon a screaming good deal and ended up with this one.




















I have 2 of the GB. The bezel is actually painted gloss black lettering inside the engraving.


----------



## TurboBear (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for that. Looks great all round. How do you find the negative display under different lighting conditions?


----------



## VME (Apr 17, 2014)

Simonal said:


> Congratulations looks like another G is back in the hands of an enthusiast who is happy to restore it to former glory.
> The GY is a personal favourite of mine.
> Enjoy the restorations and also the new watch.
> Sent from my...


Thanks! I took a chance on eBay and it was worth it. This will be my first restoration, hopefully it will come out looking like new!


----------



## Suunto fan (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone. I havent really been "into" the newer Masters series, but I came across a great deal so I jumped on it and Im really enjoying this new Muddie. My son has the Gb and really likes it so I thought I would try one. I like it so much that I ordered a Rangeman (it should be here today!) . So maybe this newer generation will grow on me yet


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

My first gshock! I'm loving it

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 82
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 36
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 24
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 226​


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Add me to the list!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 82
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 36
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 24
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 227​


----------



## Kacprzak1991 (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't know if this information is important, but I sold G9300 regular one which was posted here and I bought G9300GY so I think you can count me again


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 81
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 37
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 24
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 227​


----------



## MMM File (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 82
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 37
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 24
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 228​


----------



## sharkastik (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## mike1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Add me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 83
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 38
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 24
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 230​


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Count me and my GW-9300GY in.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

My new G9300GB with his gold/black brother GD350


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 83
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 39
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 232​


----------



## ROGERWILCO357 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just got one and bought it here off A fellow WUS member. Very happy with the watch and seller ..Now I didn't see the instructions does anyone have a link to the instructions booklet .? I want the ny time to just read the day instead and how to figure out the temp ...any intel is appreciated ..Now to buy more G-shocks like the frogman,range man,and gulf master man those look sharp..


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Two For Me:

One regular


One Smokey Grey


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 85
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 40
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)................................ 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 235​


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

My fresh purchase, so count me in


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

Just got the Initial Blue in the other day. I'm really liking this blue!

Piowa, I'm already in the count for my Smokey Gray but since then I added a standard atomic 9300 and now this 9330B Initial Blue. That's makes me at three, and the Duke of Mud.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 86
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 40
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 10
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL (3 watches)

Total: 237​


----------



## skids1112 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just got this G9300 today. Count me in. 
Charlie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 87
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 40
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 20
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 10
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy (3 watches)

Total: 238​


----------



## chypmun77 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello Mudmen.

Sharing my mudmen.

1 x Rising Red
1 x Smoky Grey
1 x "Parrot"


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 87
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 21
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 10
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 10
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 241​


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

I am officially in the club if the GW-9330B-1 Initial Blue counts!

Just got this in today - here it is on my 8 year old sons wrist - him and his brother hijacked it from me


----------



## paul_regalado (Jun 8, 2012)

hi, i was wondering, has anyone encountered the battery level somehow being stuck in M, i havent used mine for quite some time now, but since i got it cleaned its been placed by the window for 3 days already and battery level is still on M. . 

do i need to change the batteries?. . how durable are the rechargable batteries and how long do they last?. . has anyone else had this issue?. . thanks. .


----------



## Simonal (Sep 30, 2013)

I think it should be fine just give it some time and a lot of light and it should recover from M battery status.
They can take a while to recover especially if it was on the lower side of M maybe it was just above L rather than just below H in terms of battery strength.

Do you use the Power Saving option that can help if you are going to store the watch and not use it for a while.

See if that helps and tell us what happens.


----------



## paul_regalado (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks Simonal. . i guess i'll be leaving him by the window for a bit more time. . i'll be sure to post again for an update. . its on PS btw. . 

a part of me is skeptical that i might have broken something in it though. . a couple of months back, i left it on a lanai table that was exposed to direct sunlight. . it was a bit too hot to handle when i finally picked it up so i dipped it in ice cold water. . since then there seems to be a fogged up part inside the glass, i noticed it a couple of times when out biking. . other than those few occasions it seems fine. . did i maybe fry it up?. . or the sudden temp change messed something up inside the watch?. .

also, how do you recalibrate the compas. . its reading way off compared to pag240 and suunto, so i tried the recalibrations on the manual. . readings became worse. .


----------



## black_ovelha (Jul 14, 2014)

I recently joined the club. What an awesome watch!!!


----------



## black_ovelha (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry if it's a dumb question but what is Chuck Norris of Mud?


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

Piowa keeps track of multiple Mudman owners and gives each number a name. Go to the previous page and see his post. I'm a Duke of Mud!


----------



## black_ovelha (Jul 14, 2014)

So for what I've seen all of you use the power saving feature.

I turned it off, because I never had a watch with this. But it's my first solar watch, so maybe this setting is necessary.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Black I leave it on. It's not a must to leave on buy I rotate all mine so when they sit they power off to conserve. I quite like the feature 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJay Iceberg White (Jul 20, 2014)

There is something about Mudman. And i love it!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Perfect FJay! It's good to see a Mudman right at home in its intended environment.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Almost forgot to add my most recent Mudman. 9330A-4 Rising Red, bringing my total up to 3


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 89
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 10
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 245​


----------



## edwin2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Better later, than never. Here's mine.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 90
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 10
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (11 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 246​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Here it is.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Here it is.


Excellent Yankee. The first one here. Huge congrats. Enjoy


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 90
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 10
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 247​


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 91
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 10
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed (6 watches)
Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Vade_R, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 248​


----------



## Vade_R (Aug 23, 2012)

moving up to king, (6 total) piowa

thanks


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Vade_R said:


> moving up to king, (6 total) piowa
> 
> thanks


Nice! Congrats! Mudman needs some Sun....only on Medium charge. It sync'd already. Took mine 30 minutes to sync, from 0001 to 0030 just after midnight Friday morning EDT. All my other atomic Gs sync'd by 0007. It was odd.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 91
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 10
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 249​


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

My first ever G-shock received 2 days ago


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Karar, welcome, to the G-Family !!!

9300-1 (regular).................................... 92
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 13
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 10
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 250​


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Checking in with G9300NV2-CR, from Guam (at least temporarily). Howdy folks!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 92
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 14
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 10
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 251​


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm in. 









Sent from my Android powered S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 93
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 14
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 10
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 252​


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm Here I'm Here.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 94
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 14
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 10
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 253​


----------



## Numpsy (Jul 17, 2014)

Something to brighten up the gloomy weather


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 94
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 14
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 254​


----------



## sjgreen (Jul 10, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 95
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey)................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 14
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 255​


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Count me in again! My new ATOMIC MudMan came in!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular)..................................... 96
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 14
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 256​


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Almost Forgot to check in here! My Rising Red Mudman!



















Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular)..................................... 96
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 14
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 257​


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

My Friend Mud!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular)..................................... 97
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 14
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 258​


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

joining the group


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular)..................................... 97
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 41
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 15
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 259​


----------



## SHOCKbug34 (Sep 23, 2014)

Count me in for my Smoky that I got today. Cheers!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular)..................................... 97
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 42
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 15
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 260​


----------



## Numpsy (Jul 17, 2014)

Two more for me


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular)..................................... 97
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 42
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 25
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 3

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 262​


----------



## Azfar_J (Oct 9, 2014)

Newcomer here~


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular)..................................... 97
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 42
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 26
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 3

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 263​


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

COUNT PIOWA - Mudman #8 for me is a RESCUE RED, which I just hired in Tokyo:









So what comes between Pope and Emperor?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular)..................................... 97
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 42
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 27
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 26
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 7
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (8 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 264​


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Piowa, I like the count and the names you have attached. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

I've added two new GW9300's in recent weeks, bringing my total to 5

The GW9301K-6. Great colors on this one, you guys who recognize my screen name (as a line from The Dark Knight) probably know I am a big fan of the Joker.





I also picked up a GW9300ER


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular)..................................... 97
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 42
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 28
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 26
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (8 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 266​


----------



## Raff_christ (Dec 15, 2014)

GW9300GY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

All of them









9300-1 (regular)..................................... 97
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 43
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 28
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 26
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (8 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 267​


----------



## mirciox (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I am also muddy :-!
reporting in


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular)..................................... 98
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 43
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 28
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 26
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (8 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 268​


----------



## -Devil- (Nov 23, 2014)

am i too late on this?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular)..................................... 99
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 43
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 28
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 26
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (8 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 269​


----------



## Ash1979 (Jul 2, 2013)

Reporting mine!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats on number 100 !!!

9300-1 (regular).................................... 100
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 43
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 28
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 26
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (8 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 270​


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

-Devil- said:


> am i too late on this?
> 
> View attachment 2610290


Never late to a G-Shock party. Lol


----------



## digitaldave (Apr 13, 2011)

In addition to my GW-5000 I just received from Seiya Japan, I also got one of these, a GW-9300...









I got it to replace my Initial Blue version - it's a stunning watch, but I'm just not a fan of negative displays. I could have picked up a regular G-9300 here in the UK, but I love having atomic sync .


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 101
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 43
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 28
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 26
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (8 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 271​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

digitaldave said:


> In addition to my GW-5000 I just received from Seiya Japan, I also got one of these, a GW-9300...
> 
> View attachment 2720241
> 
> ...


Put that beauty out in the sun for a day to get her fully charged. Must have been hiding in that box for a few months.


----------



## digitaldave (Apr 13, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Put that beauty out in the sun for a day to get her fully charged. Must have been hiding in that box for a few months.


I'd love to, but sadly the winter sun here in Englandshire is quite difficult to find at this time of year ;-). I'll be wearing it today, so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Dlbernau (Apr 2, 2011)

Gw9300 with gy resin.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 102
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 43
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 28
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 26
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - - Gripmaster (8 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, Vade_R (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 272​


----------



## Vade_R (Aug 23, 2012)

one more great count piowa, the GW9300GB-1 Black x Gold ( 7 total )

your gonna have to come up with a new clever description for 7

thank you


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Can it be "Elvis of Mud"?
Congrats, Vade.

9300-1 (regular).................................... 102
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 43
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 28
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 27
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 16
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77 (3 watches)

Total: 273​


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Add this Mudman GW-9300ER-5JF Men in Military Colors to the list:*


----------



## nohcho (Jun 14, 2011)

Add me to the list, i actually have the blue and man in gray models also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nohcho (Jun 14, 2011)

JohnQFord said:


> *Add this Mudman GW-9300ER-5JF Men in Military Colors to the list:*
> 
> View attachment 3024514


Im trying to find this model for a reasonable price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 102
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 44
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 27
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 17
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 5

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 277​


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

nohcho said:


> Im trying to find this model for a reasonable price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much the same answer as for the Rangeman. Are you looking for one, only, or both?

If one only, there are threads arguing the merits of each that you can refer to. I like the Rangeman better, myself.

Have a black one coming early next week. Again, search away. There's an Indonesian site that seems to have really low

prices but their payment method is pre-historic & the prices are so good, I tend to question the validity of the product.

You never know though, their overhead is probably next to nil.

Search on 'young Jedi' !!!


----------



## xhenke (Oct 17, 2013)

Just got the GW-9300CM-1ER.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 102
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 44
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 27
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 17
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 5
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 278​


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

My gw9300gb.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I am sorry, but it is fake. 8-(

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## olitinto (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is my G9300NV-2 and my G9300GB-1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 102
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 44
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 28
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 18
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 5
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 280​


----------



## BadCow (Feb 27, 2015)

GW-9300-1JF Carbon Fiber. 
Does anyone know where I can locate a 21mm Black PVD Buckle for this watch?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BadCow said:


> GW-9300-1JF Carbon Fiber.
> Does anyone know where I can locate a 21mm Black PVD Buckle for this watch?


21mm PVD Deployment Clasp Buckle for Cartier Santos Series Watch Strap Band | eBay


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

If anyone has an extra 9300 they'd like to sell, please PM me


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 103
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 44
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 28
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 18
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 5
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 281​


----------



## BadCow (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm looking for the traditional tang and loop style buckle, but thank you for your suggestion. 


yankeexpress said:


> 21mm PVD Deployment Clasp Buckle for Cartier Santos Series Watch Strap Band | eBay


----------



## non-stop (Mar 23, 2011)

Add me to the list 










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 103
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 44
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 28
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 18
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 11
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 6
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Kenzirou, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 282​


----------



## Kenzirou (Jan 15, 2014)

Recently added another 2 Mudman, GW9300NV and GW9330B. 









These all the Mighty Seven. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 103
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 44
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 28
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 6
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 284​


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wrong thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalxni (Oct 29, 2008)

mgh1967 said:


> Love my ranger!


Wrong thread . Try here


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Count me in Piowa!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 104
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 44
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 28
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 6
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211 (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Spyharpy, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 285​


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

digitalxni said:


> Wrong thread . Try here


Ha! Just realized that, thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neRo82 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just picked up my muddy (g9300-1)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 105
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 44
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 19
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 6
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 287​


----------



## olitinto (Mar 9, 2015)

Count me in G9300GB-1 and G9300NV-2


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 105
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 44
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 20
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 6
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 289​


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

digitalxni said:


> Wrong thread . Try here


Okay, now I'm in the right thread









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 106
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 44
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 20
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 6
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 290​


----------



## aventadorkinnu (Mar 26, 2015)

+1 for the 9300NV-2 .. Its my first G-shock and I'm super excited !


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 106
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 44
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 6
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 291​


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

So happy with my G-9300 I ordered this one, just arrived from Seiya today. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 107
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 44
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 6
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 292​


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

So tempted to buy a Mudman, particularly the GW-9300CM-1JR Men In Camouflage variant. Anyone got any photos of this watch? Not sure if I'll regret buying it this cos I already have a Rangeman and really like the baro/alti feature but prefer the look of the mudman.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ryan Bishop said:


> So tempted to buy a Mudman, particularly the GW-9300CM-1JR Men In Camouflage variant. Anyone got any photos of this watch? Not sure if I'll regret buying it this cos I already have a Rangeman and really like the baro/alti feature but prefer the look of the mudman.


Pic from the web


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Pic from the web


Hey thanks for that. I've seen lots of web pics but wanted some personal one with t one the wrist to see how it looks. The product pictures always look a bit different to the real thing.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Just look at the post #455 in this thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/9300-owners-lets-get-official-count-612783-46.html#post13766554

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

All eleven models on one picture









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Shades of red


----------



## Silverswoosh (Aug 11, 2013)

Smokey Gray, the one that got away.


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll be an owner next week. Won an eBay auction today for a G9300RD-4!!


----------



## neRo82 (Mar 12, 2015)

JeffreyVB said:


> I'll be an owner next week. Won an eBay auction today for a G9300RD-4!!


Congrats and welcome. Trust me, you won't be disappointed !


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 107
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 45
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 7
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 294​


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

JeffreyVB said:


> I'll be an owner next week. Won an eBay auction today for a G9300RD-4!!


It arrived Thursday, officially a member of the club now! Quick pc before bed. Hope to have some better ones soon.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Only 5 to 300

9300-1 (regular).................................... 107
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 45
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 295​


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

Add another 9300-1....my second 9300!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Only 4 to 300

9300-1 (regular).................................... 108
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 45
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 296​


----------



## Numpsy (Jul 17, 2014)

Mudmen++ with a nice camo addition


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Only 3 to 300

9300-1 (regular).................................... 108
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 45
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho (3 watches)

Total: 297​


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

My third and favorite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Only 2 to 300

9300-1 (regular).................................... 108
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 45
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 298​


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Just a transfer ... Pachoe to me :-!:-!:-!








*


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

9300CM-1 - Received less than 24hrs after on-line purchase!
I'm loving the CAMO pattern...

















EBenke


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Only 1 to 300

9300-1 (regular).................................... 108
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 45
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 3

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 299​


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*300 !!!*

9300-1 (regular).................................... 108
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 45
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 300​


----------



## ShoRtieEX1 (May 15, 2014)

My is 301


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 109
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 45
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 301​


----------



## gotshocked (May 3, 2015)

I still don´t know how I could miss all those great watches ... joined the Mudman Club today with a 9300RD-4 and I absoutely love this color!!!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 109
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 45
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 302​


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

...count me


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 110
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 45
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 303​


----------



## andrija86ze (Jan 9, 2013)

Reporting in.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 111
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 45
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 304​


----------



## Numpsy (Jul 17, 2014)

Another new 9300 - finally got a smoky grey


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 111
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 46
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 305​


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Please add two other 9300 !


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 112
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 47
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 4

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 307​


----------



## jerry7297 (Mar 21, 2014)

My new GW9300CM-1 "Men in Camouflage" Mudman


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 112
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 47
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 5

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 308​


----------



## fresh2death (May 19, 2015)

Just joined the club...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 112
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 48
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 5

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 309​


----------



## khurra (Jul 23, 2013)

Join the club


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

khurra said:


> Join the club
> View attachment 4742546


Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok - I haven't jumped in on the mudman except for the 30th anniversary edition. Now I want this one as well. And also a regular muddy.


ebenke said:


> 9300CM-1 - Received less than 24hrs after on-line purchase!
> I'm loving the CAMO pattern...
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my i using Tapatalk


----------



## madhokritesh (Jun 22, 2014)

Please count me to the G9300 Positive Club, got mine today


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Joined the club as of 10 am CST today. This is one of the best designed G-Shocks I've come across. The case itself is beautifully cut, every feature actually works (first time I've seen a temperature actually be accurate on a watch), and it's easy to take apart for cleaning (just like the King I used to own). And the current time shows up on the timer, stopwatch, and alarm pages. I love it!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 114
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 49
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 5

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 312​


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

+1 CM!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 114
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 49
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 21
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 313​


----------



## gianfrancoteh (Nov 3, 2014)

Had mine now... G-9300NV

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 114
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 49
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 6

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 314​


----------



## kalibur (Sep 9, 2009)

9300CM just arrived !

View attachment 5730210


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 114
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 49
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 7

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 315​


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

9300CM


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 114
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 49
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 8

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 316​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-9300GA










DW-9350DJ titanium










DW-9350 MSJ Middle Sea Race


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Adding in my Smokey Mudman G9300GY. Bought it used with medium abuse to it. The resin itself had a lot of wear and tear (literal tear), so I put on the stock G9300 resin until I can afford a 9300GY strap (got the bezel coming in).


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 114
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 8

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster (8 watches)
Elvis of Mud - Vade_R, Kenzirou (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 317​


----------



## Kenzirou (Jan 15, 2014)

Recently add another Mudman Camo.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 114
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 318​


----------



## G-Armada (Nov 21, 2013)

My Triple Sensor says hello from Algeria. Great watch, best fit !


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 115
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9300CM-1 (Camo) ................................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 319​


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

Kenzirou said:


> Recently add another Mudman Camo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put me up for one of these too. My first. Though, I bought xHenke's. So as far as the total count goes, it's even Steven.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I am digging the new GW9300CM, It looks awesome


----------



## Geopro (Jan 19, 2008)

Please add one to the count Piowa. GW9300CM-1JR arrived new via Amazon a couple days ago. Put the brown Cf band from my GW9300ER-5 on it as you can see from the pics. My new favorite Mudman and G!
Hope you all have a great day and a safe and enjoyable holiday season!
Geo


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 115
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 23
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300CM-1 (Camo) .................................. 10
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 320​


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I couldn't resist, my wallet is sad ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Piowa said:


> 9300-1 (regular).................................... 115
> 9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
> 9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
> 9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 30
> ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 115
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300CM-1 (Camo) .................................. 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 319​


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

My gw9300-1jf with carbon fiber bracelet.








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 116
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 11
9300CM-1 (Camo) .................................. 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 8

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 320​


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis (Jan 9, 2013)

hawlrite!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 116
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 12
9300CM-1 (Camo) .................................. 11
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 322​


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just in  GW-9300CM
Already had the G-9300GY









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 116
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 12
9300CM-1 (Camo) .................................. 12
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 323​


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

so it seems ive yet to post in here. my couple 

garden variety









gwft1030 titanium frog tribute mod


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 117
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 12
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 12
9300CM-1 (Camo) .................................. 12
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
mods .................................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 325​


----------



## BadTrainDriver (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been thinking of selling my 30th Anniversary Initial Blue GW 9330B, just to move on to something different. I really have no idea what's it's worth, and would appreciate some opinions on it's value. I am NOT looking to take advantage of anyone, FYI.
I purchased it new in 2013, and it has always performed 100%. It is not a safe queen, but there are no scratches on the crystal.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 117
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 13
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 12
9300CM-1 (Camo) .................................. 12
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
mods .................................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 326​


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Now I'm in. Thanks Piowa.
Thought it odd when searched under 'Mudman' there was no 9300 thread.
Didn't search under 9300. Yes, I know...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

No problem. I started (or just run) so many counting threads that I forget about some of them.

9300-1 (regular).................................... 117
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 13
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 12
9300CM-1 (Camo) .................................. 12
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9300DC-1 (Decert Camo) ......................... 1
mods ...................................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 327​
Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 118
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 13
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 12
9300CM-1 (Camo) .................................. 12
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9300DC-1 (Decert Camo) ......................... 1
mods ...................................................... 1

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 328​
Cheers, Piowa


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow. I wasn't aware the Mudman had such a large following with its own dedicated thread. Count me in as the 119th owner of a regular edition.
Love it. It's practically indestructible.


----------



## jbarbourtrim (Feb 1, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 119
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 13
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 12
9300CM-1 (Camo) .................................. 12
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9300DC-1 (Decert Camo) ......................... 1
mods ...................................................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 330​
Cheers, Piowa


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

9300DC-1

Sign me up, sir.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 119
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 13
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 12
9300CM-1 (Camo) .................................. 12
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9300DC-1 (Decert Camo) ......................... 2
mods ...................................................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967 (3 watches)

Total: 331​


----------



## Jonnyw2k (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm here to gain my Duke-ship 
2 Standards a G-9300 and a JDM GW-9300, and the latest addition a GW-9300CM


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

9300-1 (regular).................................... 121
9300GY (Men in Smoky Grey).................... 50
9300GB (Black & Gold)............................. 30
9300ER (Men in Military Colors)................. 29
9330A-4 (Rising Red)............................... 22
9300NV-2 (Navy).................................... 22
9330B-2 (Initial Blue)............................... 13
9300CM-1 (Camo) .................................. 13
9300K-3R (Love Sea & Earth).................... 12
9300RD-4 (Men in Rescue Red)................... 9
9301K-6R (Love Sea & Earth)..................... 9
9300DC-1 (Decert Camo) ......................... 2
mods ...................................................... 2

Just Golum - Yankeexpress (12 watches)
Chuck Norris of Mud - Simonal (10 watches)​Pope of Mud - Max.doug (9 watches)​Emperor of Mud - Gripmaster, Kenzirou (8 watches)​Elvis of Mud - Vade_R (7 watches)​King of Mud - Marboed, (6 watches)​Vicerois of Mud - Deepsea_Dweller, Feiser, Knives and Lint (5 watches)​Prince of Mud - Jackall211, Spyharpy (4 watches)​Duke of Mud - JonL, Chympmun77, Nohcho, Mgh1967, Jonnyw2k (3 watches)

Total: 334​


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Randomly saw this at Nordstrom Rack.
My first Gshock and it's pink. 
9300SR-4
$188 OTD. Think I got a descent deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

